# Schulung Step 7 Kurse Vollzeit 5 Tage! Erfahrung jemand?



## Corvax (27 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe eine abgeschlossene Elektrotechnische Berufsausbildung. In meiner Lehrzeit wurde kurzfristig SPS angesprochen, aber ich habe schon seit über 6 Jahren nix mehr mit SPS zu tun gehabt. Jetzt will ich mein Wissen auffrischen bzw. neu, richtig und vernünftig das Programmieren erlernen.

Ich habe mich schon etwas erkundigt, aber noch nicht das richtige gefunden.

Von der Siemens Seite werde ich nicht schlau. Die bieten z.B.
*SIMATIC S7 TIA-Programmieren 1*
an. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob der Kurs geeignet ist?

Ebenso hab ich von Grollmus.de folgenden Kurs gefunden
*Grundkurs Simatic S7*
Kann mir da jemand Erfahrungen schildern?

Auch interessant klang von bfe.de
*SPS 7-1: Einführung in SIMATIC S7, Binärverarbeitung*
wo es insgesamt 3 Kurse sind und dann der SPS-Techniker käme. Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen mit gemacht?

Gedacht habe ich mir, das ich 1 - 2 Lehrgänge (jeweils 4-5 Tage) pro Jahr besuche und somit mein Wissen erarbeite und zum Abschluss die Prüfung zum  *SPS-Techniker entsprechend dem ZVEI/VDMA* mache.

Oder der andere Weg wäre, ein Grundkurs zu besuchen, damit ich das Grundwissen vernünftig übermittelt bekomme und mich anschließend selbstständig weiterentwickel.

Welchen Weg seht ihr als Sinnvoller an? Wie hoch kann man den SPS-Techniker ansetzen und wird er auch überall anerkannt?

Ich arbeite in einem Kunststoffverarbeitenden Betrieb und bei uns sind viele S7-300 Steuerungen im Einsatz. Laptop und Software (Step 7 Prof mit PLCsim und WinCC) sind vorhanden. Geldtechnisch unterstützt mich meine Firma auch für die Kurse.

Oder ist es besser einen Komplettkurs mit Abendseminaren zu machen? Ich meine das es das Wissen nicht so vermitteln kann, wenn ich 2 Abende in der Woche für 2 Stunden nach der Arbeit noch einen Kurs besuche.

Hat jemand von euch mit beiden (Vollzeitkurs - Teilzeitkurs) Erfahrungen gemacht und kann es vergleichen und sagen was ihm persönlich besser gefallen hat?


Über Meinungen, Anregungen und Tips bin ich dankbar.


Gruß  
Corvax


----------



## 4nD1 (28 Januar 2011)

Die Schulung für das TIA Portal ist ganz neu da es das erst seit diesem Jahr gibt.
Der Grundkurs ist wie der Name sagt ein Grundkurs. Und behandelt grundlegendes.

Ich Persönlich hab nur Serv1 bis jetzt aber Serv2 und Serv3 folgen dieses Jahr noch =)


----------



## Dos6.22 (28 Januar 2011)

War letztens bei der "SIMATIC S7 TIA-Programmieren 2". Hatte die 1 nie besucht, da ich schon Erfahrung mit Step7 hatte.
Ich fand die Schulung sehr gut und habe von der 1er Schulung kaum was vermisst, da auch einiges im 2er wiederholt wurde.
Bei dem Lehrgang waren auch einige Leute die vorher nie was mit Step7 am Hut hatten, die kamen trotzdem gut zurecht. Die haben aber auch mit dem 1er begonnen.
Vorallem hat sich der Schulungsleiter viel Zeit genommen jeden alles zu erklären und man durfte auch nach dem offiziellen Unterricht noch in den Räumen bleiben um zu üben.
Daher denke ich, dass du den Grundkurs nicht brauchen wirst, da viele Grundlagen auch im 1er vorkommen.
Und der Vorteil ist, du kannst dann besser mit dem 2er weitermachen.

Kommt aber vielleicht auch darauf an, wer dir die Sache zahlt. Siemens ist halt sehr teuer. Bei mir war es Cheffe. Privat hätte ich das nicht gemacht. Aber es waren bei meiner Schulung viele, denen das Arbeitsamt alles gezahlt hat. Programmierung 1 bis 3 plus die Abschlussprüfung.


----------



## Toki0604 (28 Januar 2011)

Hallo Corvax,

wenn du tatsächlich 2 x 5 Tage pro Jahr absolvieren willst + kannst, dann hast du mit Serv 1+2 bei Siemens schon den Techniker nach ZVEI-VDMA erreicht. Wenn du die Abschlußprüfung >70% abschließt, dann bist du auch International Zertifiziert (Technican Level 1).
Sollte man aber nicht maximal überbewerten. Das hier erlernte gehört alles in die Kategorie Grundwissen. Gelernt wird danach in der Praxis...
Deiner Beschreibung nach würde ich deinen Bildungsweg damit beginnen. Serv -für Servicetechniker- bezieht sich auf die Grundlagen in Praxis + Theorie. Danach als Fortführung den Serv3 (Technican Level 2).
Ich habe die Pro1-3 Kurse auch gemacht, aber wenn man die Grundlagen der Praxis nicht beherrscht, dann finde ich das man es auf dem Weg als Einstieg schwer haben wird. Hat man allerdings die Serv-Kurse, sprich den Techniker, dann kann man wirklich problemlos im Pro2 einsteigen.

Alles eine Frage des Geldes sicherlich, aber Wissen ist Macht...
Fortbildung kann man von der Steuer absetzen, oder der Chef tut etwas/alles dazu. Wenn der Arbeitgeber mitspielt kann man auch über das Arbeitsamt gefördert werden (Bildungsgutscheine / Konjunkturpaket )

Ob Teilzeit oder Vollzeit hängt ganz von deinen Möglichkeiten ab. Ich würde Vollzeit immer bevorzugen. Da lernt man effektiver.

Gruß
Toki


----------



## Corvax (28 Januar 2011)

Danke soweit schonmal für die Antworten. 

Ich werde wohl die Kurse in Vollzeit machen. Mein Chef ist soweit einverstanden, das ich dieses Jahr einen Kurs mache und das folgende Jahr 2 Kurse. 

Obwohl meine Firma die Kurse vollständig bezahlt, frage ich mich, ob der Aufpreis es Wert ist, die Kurse bei Siemens zu besuchen. Ich habe nicht vor meine Firma zu verlassen und deshalb bin ich nicht unbedingt auf die Zertifikate angewiesen. Ist dennoch schön sowas zu haben, falls doch mal was passiert.

Angenommen ich mache den SPS-Techniker nicht bei Siemens. Dann habe ich im Endeffekt das gleiche, nur halt nicht den Titel des Siemens Certified Technician Level 1 oder 2. Ist das ein riesen Nachteil, welchen man später bereuen könnte?


Danke für die Verweisung auf den SPS-Servicekurs. Aber kann mir einer sagen, wo der genaue Unterschied der Kurse ST-Pro oder ST-Serv sind? Ist das nur das der Serv Technisch orientierten ist. Sprich mehr wissen was ich praktisch im Feld anwenden kann?

Die Anforderungen die mein Chef momentan an mir stellt sind:

1. Wartung, Fehlersuche und Optimierung der Steuerungen

2. Später (3 - 5 Jahren) soll ich eigenständig Anlagen aufbauen, programmieren und Inbetriebnehmen.

Sehe ich das richtig das der Serv Kurs Punkt 1 behandelt und der Pro eher in die Richtung Punkt 2 geht?
Meine Meinung ist momentan die Serv Kurse zu nehmen, und das Wissen aus den Pro Kursen kommt eh nebenher, je mehr man mit Steuerungen arbeitet.

Hab ich noch irgendwo einen Denkfehler oder vergesse ich irgendwas wichtiges, was man beachten sollte?


Gruß

Corvax


----------



## Rudi (28 Januar 2011)

*S7 Lehrgänge.*

Ich habe einen Lehrgang bei Grollmus besucht. War sehr zufrieden damit.
Würde ich weiterempfehlen. Such doch mal hier im Forum nach Grollmus. Da gibt es auch die Termine.
Leider finde ich keinen der mir einen weiteren Lehrgang finanziert.


----------



## Toki0604 (28 Januar 2011)

@Corvax,



> Sehe ich das richtig das der Serv Kurs Punkt 1 behandelt und der Pro eher in die Richtung Punkt 2 geht?
> Meine Meinung ist momentan die Serv Kurse zu nehmen, und das Wissen aus den Pro Kursen kommt eh nebenher, je mehr man mit Steuerungen arbeitet.


Korrekt soweit, bis auf die Sache mit "_kommt_ _nebenher",_ denke das diese Thematik für nebenher recht komplex ist...jedenfalls wenn man verstehen will was man tut.


> Ist das ein riesen Nachteil, welchen man später bereuen könnte?


Hier im Forum hat mal einer passend beschrieben:
Zettel sind Schall+Rauch, aber bei Bewerbung + Gehalt brauchst du sie...
Grundsätzlich aber zählt sicher der Nachweis nach ZVEI-VDMA denke ich.

Gruß
Toki


----------



## Heinz2011 (28 Januar 2011)

*Tia*

Hi,
ich hab TIA 1,2 und 3 gemacht

TIA1 kann man sich als Elektroniker sparen wenn mach sich in das Programm Step7 selbst einarbeitet, so eine kleinigkeiten waren mir neu-
aber das rechtfertigt diesen Kurspreis nicht. Schwerpunkt sind logische Operationen für das Programm, der Kurs baut dann hier weiter auf dem Programm auf bis TIA3

TIA2 - voll ok als Elektroniker, wenn man auf Step7 schon Programmiert hat, du solltest alle Variablentypen kennen, Bausteintypen kennen, Digitaltechnik beherschen, Hardware konfigurieren können.

TIA3 ging für meine Bedürfnisse zu tief rein-
war aber interessant

die CP-FAP Prüfung fand ich heftig - wenn man in der Firma keine Prgrammiererfahrung bekommt, die würde ich evtl nach 1-2 Jahren Praxis machen - ist aber je nach Begabung sicher Unterschiedlich 



so in etwa - aber unverbindlich...


----------



## Heinz2011 (28 Januar 2011)

Das Arbeitsamt zahlt (oder einen Teil) die Kurse TIA1 bis TIA3 wenn man CP_FAP besteht, nennt sich Bildungsgutschein oder so, muss aber die Firma beantragen.
Info beim Arbeitsamt


(Wollte ich hier jetzt net so schreiben, ich finde aber löschen net...)


----------



## Corvax (28 Januar 2011)

Finanzierung ist kein Problem. Da steht die Firma voll und ganz hinter mir. Die zahlen mir auch die Siemens Kurse ohne mit der Schulter zu zucken. Ich kann auch im Jahr 2-3 volle Wochen auf Lehrgänge gehen, alles ohne Probleme. 

Da ich selber aber etwas auf Geld achte (Privat sowie auch in der Firma), wollte ich mich vergewissern, ob der Preis von Siemens gerechtfertigt ist. Also den Techniker nach ZVEI-VDMA werde ich wohl sehr sicher machen. Ist halt nur die Frage, wo ich die Kurse besuche.

Am besten kann man sich entscheiden, wenn man Infos von ehemaligen Teilnehmern bekommt.

Da ich die Grundoperationen nicht mehr beherrsche und auch die Hardware nicht einstellen kann, werde ich wohl bei Kurs 1 anfangen.
Oder ich besorge mir die Siemens CD "Grundkurs SPS" für knappe 50€ und schaue ob ich mir dadurch den ersten Kurs sparen kann. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, kann ich immer noch bei 1 anfangen und hab nur 50€ in den Wind geschossen.

Dann will ich mir mal durchrechnen, ob ich den Techniker bei SIemens oder bei BFE.de machen werde. Das günstigere wird genommen, da ich nicht glaube, das sie sich allzu sehr unterscheiden.

Und die Prüfung zum Techniker soll wohl Einheitlich sein, so daß ich nirgends einen Nachteil habe, nur das ich mich dann nicht Siemens Certified technician nennen darf.

Wenn noch jemand etwas zu ergänzen hat, gerne. Für Vorschläge bin ich immer offen und ich will mich auch noch eben für alle Antworten Herzlich bedanken.

Gruß

Corvax


----------

